# What you get from the lowest bidder



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Trying to save money I hired the lowest bidder on an exterminating job.
> Man showed up with a rolled up newspaper.


Probaly not today's edition:thumbup:


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I have an ex that I would hire today because of her skills with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Well see Ron, see was good for something. LOL
Take me for example, as a friend told me one time even you are not useless, you make a perfect bad example.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Well see Ron, see was good for something. LOL
> Take me for example,* as a friend told me one time even you are not useless, you make a perfect bad example*.


That's GOOD... I gotta remember that one!:thumbsup:

Best


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That was from my friend Bill that has a great dry since of humor.
We had a local bar in town that would only stay open about a year and then close.
Bill walks in and asked the bar Bartender "if I order a beer at the bar are you going to stay open long enough to get it over to my table?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> That was from my friend Bill that has a great dry since of humor.
> We had a local bar in town that would only stay open about a year and then close.
> Bill walks in and asked the bar Bartender "if I order a beer at the bar are you going to stay open long enough to get it over to my table?


As long as we're just on a fun topic:

I have a friend who always tells the bartender "STOP ME AT ONE...... no make that 1:30"


----------

